# [Résolu]Problème de Grub à l'installation

## nost4r

Bonjour

J'ai voulu me remettre à Gentoo depuis quelques années d'abstinence mais j'ai découvert Funtoo que j'ai voulu tester.

Donc j'ai suivi ca http://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Formation_%C3%A0_Funtoo_GNU/Linux_-_Atelier_5

J'en suis à l'étape de boot-update, quand je fais un boot-update, je n'ai que ma partition windows 7 qui apparait dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg , le voici : ( avec une petite erreur lors du boot-update : 

```
 * Generating config for grub...

 DEFAULT > Windows 7

 * WARN : No boot/default match found - using first boot entry by default.

 * Completed successfully with warnings.

```

```
 /boot/grub/grub.cfg

set timeout=10

menuentry "Windows 7" {

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ntfs

  set root=(hd0,3)

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f40206aa020671c2

  chainloader +4

}

set default=0

```

Voici mon etc/boot.conf :

```
 /etc/boot.conf

                         

        boot {

        generate grub

        default "Funtoo Linux"

        timeout 10

}

"Funtoo Linux" {

        kernel vmlinuz[-v]

}

"Funtoo Linux genkernel" {

        kernel kernel[-v]

        initrd initramfs[-v]

        params += real_root=auto

}

"Windows 7" {

        type win7

        params root=/dev/sda3

}

```

J'ai remplacé bzimage par vmlinuz pour voir mais ca n'a rien changé

Voici mon fstab :

```

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda7               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

```

Ce sont toutes des partitions étendues 

dev/sda1 est une partition recovery du bios

sda2 est la partition systeme de win7 et sda3 est ma partition windows7.

Donc la je suis bloqué sur mon live cd de system rescue .

J'attends votre aide avec impatience...

MerciLast edited by nost4r on Sun May 08, 2011 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fb99

Je suis pas spécialiste de funtoo, mais tu ne devrais pas lui dire ou est ta partitions de boot (sda5). Car la en fait il te dit qu'il ne la trouve pas il qu'il utilise le mbr(ou la premiere entrée par défaut) par défaut.

```
emerge --ask boot-update grub

grub-install /dev/sda
```

la je crois qu'il faudrait peut-etre rajouter un 5 pas de gentoo sur la main pour t'en dire plus mais un grub-install --help ou un simple recherche devrait t'aider

bon courage

----------

## nost4r

Aie je vois ton message trop tard, en fait j'ai regardé le handbook de gentoo et j'ai fais un 

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/linuxl-2.6.38-gentoo-r4
```

 qui n'est pas précisé dans la doc de funtoo et lors du boot-update il a bien reconnu la partition, la j'ai quitté le chroot, je vais tenté un reboot

----------

## fb99

C'est encore mieux de se débrouiller tout seul, c'est comme ca qu'on apprend. N'hésite pas a demander comment fonctionne une commande, et --help + man ... + handbook + moteur de recherche (web+forums gentoo) + demande sur forums.

Depuis quelque temps je ne cours plus apres les mise a jour. Je change quand c'est nécessaire. Je préfere avoir un system stable et qui fonctionne plutot que de tout le temps bidouiller (dépenser du temps). Mais je reste sous gentoo les premiers amours... ca dure. et puis je peux ce que je veux si j'y consacre le temps nécessaires.

PS: oubli pas le résolu si ca fonctionne et bon change sur funtoo

----------

## nost4r

Juste une petite question avant de passer en résolu, je me rappelle que sur gentoo il fallait faire des liens symboliques du kernel et de /boot dans /boot , ce n'est pas obligatoire ?

Juste oublié de dire que tout marche bien, enfin il me reste à installer gnome pour avoir un système fonctionnel.

Et aussi chose que je n'ai vu nul part , pour pouvoir booter sur win7 depuis grub, il faut dans la config de grub mettre comme partition, la partition système de 100 mo et non la partition windows sinon on a un "BOOTMGR ABSENT" au démarrage

----------

## nost4r

Bon j'abandonne, j'ai voulu installer gnome mais erreur de compilation sur erreur de compilation , je vais m'installer une debian , je vais être tranquille.

Merci quand même.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu ne veux même pas qu'on t'aide... c'est bien dommage !

----------

